# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Παλμογράφος Keysight DSOX1202G

## bedouinos

Καλησπέρα, 
πωλείται ο παρακάτω παλμογράφος 
https://www.car.gr/xyma/view/3258204...ria-syxnotitwn

----------


## bedouinos

Νέα τιμή ->https://www.car.gr/xyma/view/3258204...ria-syxnotitwn

----------

